# Site Will Be Down . . .



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2014)

We're going to be upgrading to the latest greatest version of our forum software this weekend so the site will go down for a little while. Not very long probably just 15 minutes or so give or take. That's the good news. 

The BETTER news is, I won't be doing the upgrade this time! 

It will be professionally carried out by @MattW our web guru so don't worry nothing will be missing broken or wonky after the upgrade this time; Matt does all the work and I get all the credit. What's not to like!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 4


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

Noooooooooooo nooooooooooooo what am I going to do while it's down


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Noooooooooooo nooooooooooooo what am I going to do while it's down



 You could turn another one of those magnificent _writing weapons_ you make. 

Hey did I coin a new term? :cool2:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

You know it


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Matt does all the work and I get all the credit.



The good news is that you have someone to blame if something happens.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 7, 2014)

Do we know when?


----------



## Ms. Rdnkmedic (Mar 7, 2014)

Is the "WOW!" button being added???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Alan Sweet (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know, Kevin. Do you have any idea about when over the week end? Or just when the software is ready?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't know the exact time and not sure which day, but it won't be down long. 

Anywhere between 15 minutes and 3 days give or take a week.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MattW (Mar 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> We're going to be upgrading to the latest greatest version of our forum software this weekend so the site will go down for a little while. Not very long probably just 15 minutes or so give or take. That's the good news.
> 
> The BETTER news is, I won't be doing the upgrade this time!
> 
> It will be professionally carried out by @MattW our web guru so don't worry nothing will be missing broken or wonky after the upgrade this time; Matt does all the work and I get all the credit. What's not to like!





woodtickgreg said:


> Do we know when?





Alan Sweet said:


> Thanks for letting us know, Kevin. Do you have any idea about when over the week end? Or just when the software is ready?



All done and running the latest version.

Reactions: Thank You! 5


----------



## SENC (Mar 8, 2014)

Well done, Matt!
And I don't think anyone even noticed that curly koa trade I pulled off while everyone else was down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Mar 8, 2014)

Oops, did I post that instead of pm that?


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2014)

SENC said:


> Well done, Matt!
> And I don't think anyone even noticed that curly koa trade I pulled off while everyone else was down.


I think @Kevin got his KOA fix for this week  I did my best to help him out ......


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I did my best to help him out ......



Yeah you helped me out all right. And I'm gonna return the favor as many times as possible.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Yeah you helped me out all right. And I'm gonna return the favor as many times as possible.


You did get some didn't you ?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> You did get some didn't you ?



Look at him making all nice and concerned.

_Poor little Kevin. I sure do want to make sure he gets the crumbs a nice piece of Koa after I pick the cherries so he can sleep easy at night._

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Look at him making all nice and concerned.
> 
> _Poor little Kevin. I sure do want to make sure he gets the crumbs a nice piece of Koa after I pick the cherries so he can sleep easy at night._



I sure appreciate yours n Henry's sense of humor !!! we all need a good laugh to keep us sane


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I sure appreciate yours n Henry's sense of humor !!! we all need a good laugh to keep us sane



Henry may come across like a stodgy old greedy coot, but he secretly sent me all of his Koa last week because he said my health was more important than his mild addiction. So don't pick on Henry he is family.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 8, 2014)

I got your back, Kevin.


----------

